# help - any chance of success now?



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

hi guys

dont know if anyone can help - i'm due to test tomorrow (17dpo) after my first IUI.

To 'set the scene'...I have a history of spotting for 3/4 days before the witch arrives.....normally around cd24....but after this IUI I was given cyclogest and it seems to have done the trick. That is until this
morning...around 2.30am I was awoken with really strong af pains went to loo and found some dark brown spotting...today is cd28 for me.

I've had it on and off throughout today - but only when wipe....and the af pains have continued throughout day on and off too.

Does this mean it's all over ...or is there an outside chance that it could be implantation?
I'm just afraid that the cyclogest is 'disguising' the arrival of af...that this is it...and a bfn is imminent

i was so hoping to hold out testing til Wed when my dh gets back from a trip away - I really didn't want to test on my own - I'll be heartbroken having to break a bfn over the phone to him too. (I've already spent most of today  )

if anyone has any words of advise I'd be grateful

S
xx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

B3ndy 

Just noticed your post, I don't know what this spotting is I'm afraid but just wanted to send you a massive hug   and lots of    .  My friend had spotting and some heavier bleeding throughout her pregnancy and her little girl is now two so I know it can happen.

Am thinking of you so much - I'm sorry I haven't been able to help, hopefully someone who knows a bit more about this will be along soon with some reassurance.

love
Jane xxx


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

b3ndy

Hi,  I just wanted to let you know that I had brown spotting the day before testing and thought it was all over I did a test on test day anyway expecting to get a negative and it was a positive.  I dont want to get your hopes up but just wanted you to know that its not over until its over.

hope this helps.

Jo
x


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

thanks Jane chick

i was soooo hoping that this was the one.  

i guess the only thing that will let me know for certain is to test in the am...dh told me over the phone to to a 'conference call' test so i can 'include' him.

I feel so  ...even cancelled going to my friend's daughter's christening today coz couldn't face seeing all those babies.

sorry for being so miserable - just feel a bit empty at the mo and preparing self for worst


S
xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Hi Jo

we seem to have posted at same time...thanks for your advice. Congrats on your bfp - triplets too - wow! 

I'm hoping it is good news tomorrow but I don't seem to have many 'symptoms' at the minute other than the odd bit of tingling (.)(.) and the feeling of being 'spaced out' a bit, so I'm not expecting a bfp.

The af cramps are coming back stronger too - did you have any before you got your bfp?

good luck with the rest of your pregnancy

S
xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

hi 

just thought i'd update that I tested this am and got a big fat nada for my first IUI...the witch then reared her ugly head this afternoon.

I've 'checked in' my bfn with the hospital and they're considering changing my medication from menopur to puregon next cycle - what difference that will make I don't know.

Anyhow - here's hoping it'll be a case of second time lucky by the time my next 'go' starts in March.

good luck to everyone else starting out on IUI

S
xx


----------

